# MacBook Pro won't charge when playing game in Boot Camp



## Celtic420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forums so nice to meet you. I wasn't quite sure which Forum topic to post this under, because my issue is on a MacBook Pro laptop, but it is regarding playing a game on Windows 7 via Boot Camp. I decided the Mac section was the first place I'd try.

I installed Windows with Boot Camp awhile ago and have been overwhelmingly pleased at how smoothly the Windows OS works on this machine. I have played many memory-intensive games with little to no problems (some even run better than on my Dell XPS desktop). But recently, I installed Dragon Age Origins, a new game, and every time I play this game - with the charger plugged in - the laptop refuses to charge. Once the game is closed, it will resume charging, but while it's running, the battery drains and dies even while plugged in.

I have tried closing all other programs while running the game, as well as changing battery performance options, and changing the affinity of the game to one single processor. Does anyone know why this may be happening, or better yet, how I may go about fixing it?

Thank you for your help!

Celtic


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you installed the Bootcamp software and hardware drivers in Windows?


----------



## Celtic420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! Yep...used a legitimate copy of Windows for the install, as well as a legitimate copy of Bootcamp to partition and set up the drivers.

I've had bootcamp going for several months now...it was only when I started playing Dragon Age that this started - weird problem!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I could be that the game is suspending background processes, or is pulling to heavy a load on the CPU. The Intel Mac laptops run primarily off the battery, not the wall plug, and if you pull the battery out and only run from the plug, they will clock down the CPU. One thing to try is to pull the battery out and then play the game. If the laptop turns off, then I would take it to Apple and ask what is the deal, as it shouldn't do that.


----------



## Celtic420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good idea! I will try that and let you know how it works. Thanks


----------

